# DN customer service experiences



## jaydude (Mar 18, 2006)

:nono: 
I was supposed to receive a credit of 398.00 to my debit card when I cancelled one install and opted instead for a local dishNetwork retail installer. I was told my credit would be "processed" on 2/28/06 and to expect it to occur "within 7 to 10 days". Two weeks later no credit but four consecutive calls (800 #) to folks who spoke little English and had absolutely no authority to correct anything. 3/16/06 several long waiting times "two minutes sir" and several disconnects later, my ninth try had possibly yielded someone to actually credit my account "within two days". On 3/18/06 I receive an automated voice msg that my credit will be processed.....in 7 to 10 days. An electronic credit to a debit card should take about 30 seconds although it is not unusual for companies to borrow your money while they "process" your credit. Odd how fast they "process" your debit !!. This company has no clue what customer service means.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

jaydude said:


> :nono:
> I was supposed to receive a credit of 398.00 to my debit card when I cancelled one install and opted instead for a local dishNetwork retail installer. I was told my credit would be "processed" on 2/28/06 and to expect it to occur "within 7 to 10 days". Two weeks later no credit but four consecutive calls (800 #) to folks who spoke little English and had absolutely no authority to correct anything. 3/16/06 several long waiting times "two minutes sir" and several disconnects later, my ninth try had possibly yielded someone to actually credit my account "within two days". On 3/18/06 I receive an automated voice msg that my credit will be processed.....in 7 to 10 days. An electronic credit to a debit card should take about 30 seconds although it is not unusual for companies to borrow your money while they "process" your credit. Odd how fast they "process" your debit !!. This company has no clue what customer service means.


yes your right it should not be that hard to get a credit but i assure you its not the retailers you take 3 days to reverse charges its the merchant services i do returns all day long we swipe the card and its instantly told visa or who ever to reverse the charges then they take there time dish could call the bank and tell them to reverse the charges now but thats still just temp the bank just says the funds are there based on the stores guarentee that they have done the refund


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not sure this applies here, and I understand your frustration as I've hated it too when waiting for credits at places I've bought from...

But when they process your credit card, they don't get the money immediately in many cases... so they can't process a refund until the original purchase goes through. I've had this happen from the other end when people have paid me... and I can't give a refund to them because I haven't gotten their money yet. Maybe your bank takes it from you immediately but it doesn't necessarily go to Dish that quickly.

Again, this might not be the case here... but just throwing it out there for consideration.


----------



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

I've found out that anytime I've delt with dishnetwork ,wether it be upgrading my receiver,dish, or programming I can expect several screwed up bills and numerous phone calls. They have to have the worst office management I've ever delt with.


----------



## westfield60 (Jan 4, 2006)

Quite Honestly is seems that customer service across all companies today is really really bad. I recently had bad experiences with Cingular, Dish Network, Linksys, HP. I think customer service has gone to hell and does not seem like it will get better any time soon. I think they put on mimimum wage people on the lines with little or no training and the results are evident. 

Corporations (especially large ones) just mouth off when they say that customer service is important to them but infact theyall know that we cannot drop them since there is either very little competition or no competition and people have to buy from them. There really is this arrogance and incompetence out there in todays corporate culture.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have worked in Customer Service and can tell you that for most companys customer service is way down on their list that is why it is the lowest paid postion in a company. Dell is farming all of the customer service to India never mind that the service will be bad. It saves Dell alot of Money. It is the American public to blame. We will buy the least expensive product with little thought behind the service that product will receive. Would you spend $10 more for a product or service to get good customer service?? If this is true than Walmart will be out of business and your local hardware will have nothing to fear from Home Depot going into the neighborhood. Today the American consumer cares more about pricing than the service behind the product.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Customer Service quality is inversely proportional to the employment rate. When unemployment is low as it is know, CS generally sucks. When unemployment is high, CS typically gets better.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

kwajr said:


> yes your right it should not be that hard to get a credit but i assure you its not the retailers you take 3 days to reverse charges its the merchant services i do returns all day long we swipe the card and its instantly told visa or who ever to reverse the charges then they take there time dish could call the bank and tell them to reverse the charges now but thats still just temp the bank just says the funds are there based on the stores guarentee that they have done the refund


Was I supposed to read this? All I see are a bunch of words with no sentence structure whatsoever.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Presence said:


> Was I supposed to read this? All I see are a bunch of words with no sentence structure whatsoever.


Actually it was probably for jaydude, the OP.....


----------



## westfield60 (Jan 4, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> Today the American consumer cares more about pricing than the service behind the product.


I disagree with that statement. Americans _always_ cared about pricing but customer service was never this bad. 10 or 15 years ago people also cared more about pricing and yet customer service was decent. It's just recently that it seems that CS has gotten real bad. At least before it seemed like people were trained on their product, but in my experience it seems now that at least the 1st level support is just reading out of a book.

Recently just adding a new channel, I had to call support at Dish Network since the channel came up on one receiver and not the other. The "kid" on the other end at support kept telling me that it might be the dish. I told him that how could it be the dish if the channel was coming in fine on one receiver. He took long pauses and seemed like he was reading from a manual. I told him to download the programming again to the receiver and after several other failed attempts did he try it and naturally it worked. This is the kind of crap that has happened to CS.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's because of the ever increasing cost of training people and finding people that care... Since the consumer cares more about price than service, the company can't raise rates to pay for good employees... so they have to make the same choice by default, poorer customer service for cheaper wages.

That said... personally, I've always felt you should do your job to your best ability and if you think you are being underpaid then you can say something. A lot of people take the opposite approach and decide to dog it since they aren't getting paid enough. Part of the vicious downward spiral.


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

back on subject...

There are plenty of things to blame Disc CS for, but this is not one of them. We have the same problem where we work. When a credit / debit card is swiped for a sale, POOF, your funds are IMMEDIATELY charged against your account and you begin accruing interest on your credit card from that moment forward.

On the other hand, when a credit is issued, it typically takes about 2 weeks for it to be posted to your account. We've had a few cases where customers complain that they haven't seen credits for a month or more. During that time, you are paying (phantom) interest charges, based upon your average daily balance.

I've said for a long time that some legislation needs to be passed to outlaw this practice. But most people don't seem to be that interested.... we all just keep running up those card balances.

If we want to assess blame on this issue... we should all look in the mirror.

J.

ps. I can't believe I'm actually defending Dish CS...lol


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

LtMunst said:


> Customer Service quality is inversely proportional to the employment rate. When unemployment is low as it is know, CS generally sucks. When unemployment is high, CS typically gets better.


It's also inversely proportional to the minimum wage.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Fifty Caliber said:


> It's also inversely proportional to the minimum wage.


Not really. You can find people in all walks of life, at ALL wage levels, that just don't give a ****. I recently ran into that with a high priced ($150 an hour) corporate lawyer.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Fifty Caliber said:


> It's also inversely proportional to the minimum wage.


Seems to me that any increases in the minimum wage would make it all the more likely your CS call would be routed to Bombay.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Bill R said:


> Not really. You can find people in all walks of life, at ALL wage levels, that just don't give a ****. I recently ran into that with a high priced ($150 an hour) corporate lawyer.


$150 an hour is far from high priced in the lawyer world.....


----------



## jaydude (Mar 18, 2006)

My main point was that close to a month is entirely too long to wait for an electronic credit. On the other hand, Voom just dissappeared from my channel directory but frankly it's hard to miss it, even with HD.



jmsteffen said:


> back on subject...
> 
> There are plenty of things to blame Disc CS for, but this is not one of them. We have the same problem where we work. When a credit / debit card is swiped for a sale, POOF, your funds are IMMEDIATELY charged against your account and you begin accruing interest on your credit card from that moment forward.
> 
> ...


----------

